# drop down monitor no sound



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, when i purchased my chieftain some S**T had stolen the drop down monitor and the radio unit ( It had a pioneer sat nav combo fitted). Autotrail told me the supplier of the monitor as they no longer supplied it. I obtained a new one ( £350+!!!!!!!!!) and fitted it. Also fitted standard Sony CD/ Radio.
Trouble is i cannot get sound from the monitor on TV. freeview works fine etc, i have no handbook. There is no volume control on the monitor menu, the volume is set at max on the freeview box.
Advice please, does it utilise the car radio??


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Your right.. The monitor does not produce any sound. 
The audio from the freeview is generally routed via the Radio, so you need a radio with additional audio input. !!

OR... it might be cheaper to just buy a 15" freeview Tv / dvd player and use that in the rear lounge. !!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Monitor*

Hi

I have a drop down screen in the Swift. I have to switch the radio on and select "AUX" on the radio controls. The sound then comes through the radio speakers in the dash and elsewhere in the motorhome.

Russell


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

I agree with all the answers above but on my radio for the telly it has to say 'line in' just thought id mention it

regards


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Ian. I'm pretty sure that you have to set up the radio 'inline' as previously suggested. If it is of any help, I have the complete radio unit which was taken out of my 08 Autotrail Cheyenne SE 840D when I had an Alpine Nav/Media system fitted. I have all the manuals for the radio. If it is what you need you are welcome to it (free and gratis) if you can collect or are prepared to pay for the shipping (I haven't a clue what these costs would be. PM me if interested.


----------



## Raf (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you using a seperate freeview box? If yes where have you connected the audio output? If the freeview is part of the drop down monitor you should again have a audio output connector. Once you find the audio out you can connect it through the sony stereos aux in/line in. If you do not have this then the only option you have is to use an fm modulator which plays the sound through a preset radio station. Not very clear but it works. Hope this helps.


----------

